# What kind of Cichlid is this?



## saeeeeed (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I have bought the following cichlid - but no body knows the name - and I can not find it

the only think i know is that it is not a Tilapia Cichlid cause I have lots of Adults and Juvenile of them

please help me know this -

it is 1 inch 

i46.tinypic.com/1z50p6e.jpg


----------



## cole1326 (Jul 5, 2010)

saeeeeed said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have bought the following cichlid - but no body knows the name - and I can not find it
> 
> the only think i know is that it is not a Tilapia Cichlid cause I have lots of Adults and Juvenile of them
> ...


It looks almost like a convict. But the site I used to figure out what mine were is 

Cichlid-Forum.com

Hope it helps good luck


----------



## saeeeeed (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw that site and the A to Z profile of that - I Couldn't find that - the only thing similar to this was juvenile of Heros sp. (Severum)


----------



## mudpup (Jun 4, 2010)

you both could be right it has traits of both species and i've herd of them cross breeding it ( its rare) its leaning more toward the convict cichlid.


----------

